# Garden grown food for both rabbits and chickens?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So I was wondering what kind of garden crops would be good for both, I know there's some that are toxic for one but not the other, etc. 

here's what I was looking at that are common "good" but I was hoping to find out more!

Good for both:
broccoli
comfrey
pok choi

Good for chickens, okay for rabbits in moderation:
cabbage
brussel sprouts
corn
kale

Any suggestions? I dont have a tremendous amount of yard space here, but I dont mind filling up what I do have with garden stuff, especially if it's feeding what feeds me!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

When we had rabbits and chickens both were fed alot from the garden, mostly scraps and stuff too old or too far gone, especially the chickens, they're like slopping hogs. Rabbits on the other hand are a little more sensitive to too much fresh 'rich' stuff and will get the scours, and I believe that's due mainly to the fact that being confined in a cage all the time won't allow them to do well eating lots of fresh food. Rabbits do very well however on the best hay you can get for them, whether it be clover or timothy or alfalfa, they love hay and a bale goes a looooong way.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I fed my chickens 90% out of a dumpster when we lived 
in town for 6 years and then pickled and spiced the eggs
And sold them for $1 PER EGG.
The only thing they would not eat was artichoke and the 
neighbors dog.
So I would say anything the rabbit eats is fine for a chicken.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

I will not feed my rabbits brassicas (cabbage, brussel sprouts, kale, anything with the word _brassica_ in the scientific name), nor will I feed them lettuce (leaf or head).

Rabbits can not fart, and *anything* that makes a human fart will likely kill a rabbit.

As for lettuce, the water content is too high in most lettuces, and will cause them to scour.

As for my chickens, I'll feed them everything but chicken. I have even parboiled a raccoon (that was trying to kill my chickens) and fed it (in small amounts everyday) to the chickens.

The *only* thing I have ever see a chicken pass up is an Eastern Tent Catipillar, they are high in natural arsenic content......


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I use as much homegrown as possible for my livestock. Chickens and rabbits can eat dandelions. The chickens and pigs get table scraps. Pigs get acorns. The horses get shredded mangles. You just have to think outside the box and it also helps to find out what the pioneers used.


----------



## grizz270 (Dec 6, 2012)

Remember chickens are not herbivores


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kejmack said:


> Chickens and rabbits can eat dandelions.


What!

Feed my dandelions to the chickens and rabbits .... What are you thinking ?

 :jk:

(Sorry, could not help myself. )

Just remember "moderation" when changing the rabbit feed.

Bok choy 
Broccoli (mostly leaves/stems)*
Brussel sprouts
Cabbage (very small amounts)
Carrot & carrot tops (very small amounts)
Celery 
Chard 
Clover 
Cucumber
Dandelion Greens ( )
Dill
Escarole
Kohlrabi 
Leaf Lettuce (not iceberg)
Lemon balm 
Lilac 
Marigold 
Marjoram 
Mint 
Kale
Spinach

Apple (fruit and twigs, NO seeds)
Blackberry (leaves, stems, fruit)

Sorry ... can't remember where I got the list but I have added to it over the years.

Again ... change any diet slowly.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

*Andi said:


> What!
> 
> Feed my dandelions to the chickens and rabbits .... What are you thinking ?


 When I moved here, there were very few dandelions to be found. Apparently they have a hard time growing in this part of TX. So, I had a friend back in Virginia send me dandelion seeds. I grow them in one of my garden beds. She thinks it's crazy that I cultivate them when she spends all her time trying to eradicate them.

I have an 80# tortoise that LOVES dandelions.


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

The onle thing that gets composted is tomato, potato, onion, garlic , and squash plants.
My rabbits, dogs and chickens get the rest, including cabbage and broccoli.
The onle thing I grow just for them is pea plants (fresh Hay) and turnips.


----------

